# Cream Meal used for fish breading?



## vanwingen (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get some cream meal? I've done a search on the web, but can't find it. I received a recipe for a fried fish breading and it uses cream meal instead of corn meal or corn flour. I guess it's supposed to be better quality than the corn stuff. I know it's used in restaurants in 
Louisiana.

also- it may be spelled "creameal" or "cream meal"


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe its Cream of Wheat, used as a breading?


----------



## GB (Aug 8, 2006)

I have never heard of cream meal, but I have never see a problem with the quality of corn meal.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 8, 2006)

Where did this recipe come from?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 8, 2006)

If it came from Louisiana it may be a brand name for a fish breader or something.  cornmeal is fine with me. House of Autry makes a good fish breader.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 8, 2006)

I have used Cream of Wheat, or farina, many times for breading fish.  It gives a milder crunch and more delicate flavor than does corn meal.  It is great as a vehicle for other seasonings, or can be used with just a touch of salt to allow the fish flavor to fully assert itself on the palate.  

To use, first dredge the fish in flour, then egg-wash, then in the farina.  Pan fry in oil or butter until lightly browned, or bake on parchment paper in a 375 degree oven.  You can also lay thin fish fillets onto a broiling pan and brush with butter.  Season lighlty with salt and pepper, red pepper, your favorite fish seasonings (garlic, lemon, taragon, dill, etc.).  Dust with farina and lightly broil until the fish just starts to brown.  Flip and sprinkle on shredded parmesan cheese, broil until the cheese melts.  Serve hot and with condiments.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jennyema (Aug 8, 2006)

*Possibly a mixture of corn meal and masa?*


*Shawnee White Cream Meal*
50 lb 


Shawnee White *Cream Meal* is used by a variety of commercial restaurants, snack food manufacturers, breading and batter plants, and other food manufacturers. *With a granulation between that of corn flour and corn meal,* its specific applications include fried corn snacks, breading, batters, tamales, cornbreads, corndogs and others. The quality and consistency of this product make Shawnee Mills the supplier of choice for this and all your corn product needs. ​*Shawnee Yellow Cream Meal*
25 lb, 50 lb 

Shawnee Yellow *Cream Meal* is used by a variety of commercial restaurants, snack food manufacturers, breading and batter plants, and other food manufacturers. *With a granulation between that of corn flour and corn meal,* its specific applications include fried corn snacks, breading, batters, tamales, cornbreads, corndogs and others. The quality and consistency of this product make Shawnee Mills the supplier of choice for this and all your corn product needs. 


​


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, good sleuthing!!
Another good crust for fish is mashed potato flakes. Dip in melted butter, then in the flakes.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 8, 2006)

I've never heard of using instant mashed potatos for breading fish.  That's interesting.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 8, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I've never heard of using instant mashed potatos for breading fish. That's interesting.


 
Very good. Our club serves potato crusted fish.  Don't know that they are potato flakes.  Be sure it is flakes.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Gretchen.


----------



## buddyscajunspice (Jun 14, 2020)

*Yellow Cream Meal*

https://www.koerner-co.com/2_koerner
Here’s a link for the request for Yellow Cream Meal  by Indian Girl.


----------

